# 'Wills and Kate Baby Fever'



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Just seen an advert for a TV programme called 'Wills and Kate Baby Fever'. Can't they just leave them alone about such a personal issue. It's bad enough having your great Aunty asking when she's going to hear the pitter patter of tiny feet. I feel really sorry that they've got the whole world holding its breath waiting for their announcement.


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree, poor Kate having her every move and glass of water scrutinised! I was watching daybreak the other morning and some stupid dimwit presenter said, could Kate possibly have a baby in there? Surely not with a waist that tiny! My boyfriend went mental at that comment, how rude and insensitive! 

They both handle it very well I think


----------



## wehavethreecats (Feb 12, 2012)

Is it weird that one of my thoughts when they got engaged/married was "I wonder if she had to have an AMH/FSH test before they committed to marriage to make sure she could produce an "heir"?

That is probably a sign of my warped mind, so if anyone else thought the same,  please do say!!

x


----------



## girl nextdoor (Dec 19, 2011)

Wehavethreecats - that's exactly what I thought!  LOL. Warped minds together!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Lmao ladies I actually wondered if she had to have the works scans tests bloods full immunes etc so far more warped than AMH   I can't see the queen agreeing to IVF treatment lol But then... Harry doesn't look like Charles so ....


----------



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

Poor Kate and Wills - basically the world is asking them 'do you have a regular sex?'.  I'd love it if they turned around to the next journo with some waspish comment!!!

Totally agree its bad enough when insensitive aunts/family friends ask the question of when will we hear the pitter patter of tiny feet without the whole word media keeping tabs on it.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Bubble85 said:


> Lmao ladies I actually wondered if she had to have the works scans tests bloods full immunes etc so far more warped than AMH  I can't see the queen agreeing to IVF treatment lol But then... Harry doesn't look like Charles so ....


Oooh I am with you!
I Love Will & Kate and hope they never have to experience what we have, not that I think they will      

I wonder if the top IVF Docs have to go to buck palace or other Royal residence, to do the testing 
I mean they can hardly walk into the Lister one afternoon for an appointment for example can they


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

I feel sorry for Wills and Kate too, so much pressure on them. That certainly wont help with fertility... 

I watched some of "Loose Women" on Thurs last week (rare occasion, as I hate the program) They were also talking about Wills and Kate, and if its right to ask anyone if they are having children etc. Made my blood boil, these women havnt a clue about what happens in the real world.
One of them said, "I was asked if I have any children, and I replied yes, one. The woman just looked at me and said, only the one? It made me feel as if I had something wrong with me, fertililty issues etc." 
Grrrrr I felt like putting my foot through the tv, so angry.   

The only person who spoke any sense, was Janet Street Porter. She said that "whatever goes on between my legs is my business, and nobody elses"... Love it. Think I will will say that, whenever I'm asked if I have children.


----------



## butterfeena (Feb 23, 2012)

I also wondered if Kate had had to have a tons of tests. I'll bet she did at least have the basics. But then here we are talking about whether she has had tests or not!

Slightly off piste but someone at a fair asked me over the weekend if I had children I could bring to this family day she was promoting. When I said no she said, well maybe you can borrow a neighbour's. To which I replied that my neighbours are about 90. That shut her up. What I actually wanted to say was NONE OF YOUR SODDING BUSINESS LOVE. I"M ON THE 2WW COULD YOU BE ANY LESS APPROPRIATE RIGHT NOW. 

And breathe…. seriously I think every 3rd woman at the fair was pregnant, and those were just the ones you could tell. It seems the whole world is breeding.


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

I also did wonder if Kate had to have fertility tests before marrying Wills and she were to have, how would they go about it or where would they go for treatment. I guess we all have a one track mind  

Mind you, I now do the same when I am out and about, I see women that are about my age or women with twins and wonder "did they have IVF". a couple of years ago this would have never have crossed my mind at all. perhaps i am going


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Didn't Edward and Sophie have ivf for their children?


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Just realised we are being a bit one-sided, what if Wills had male factor?? Would Harry have to jump in and help??


----------



## butterfeena (Feb 23, 2012)

I remember Sophie had an ectopic which of course the media reported, poor woman. 

BARBS71 - You know Harry would be right in there!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Buterfeena - you id make me lol with Harry and his help fullness


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

barbs71 said:


> I also did wonder if Kate had to have fertility tests before marrying Wills and she were to have, how would they go about it or where would they go for treatment. I guess we all have a one track mind
> 
> Mind you, I now do the same when I am out and about, I see women that are about my age or women with twins and wonder "did they have IVF". a couple of years ago this would have never have crossed my mind at all. perhaps i am going


FWIW I think that people who have suffered from infertility will automatically "think" the whole thing through from a fertility perspective much more than most. There's a woman lives near me that I see from time to time with triplets. I've never asked her but I've always assumed/speculated in my head that was from fertility treatment. And yet the only triplets I know in real life are naturally conceived ones... and I've known several sets of real life twins that are totally natural (in fact the only fertility tx twins I have ever met have been the babies of women I know through FF  ).

As for Kate and William... this isn't the middle ages; it's not even the early 1980's when Diana was said to have been checked/verified as being a virgin (I think we can safely assume neither William or Kate were on their wedding day  ). I don't even think testing fertility was remotely a deciding factor in whether they decided to get married. It isn't for the rest of us so why should it be for them?



isobel snow drop said:


> Didn't Edward and Sophie have ivf for their children?


Not sure if it was ever officially confirmed that they did, but it was widely speculated on and generally accepted that they did have some sort of treatment.



barbs71 said:


> Just realised we are being a bit one-sided, what if Wills had male factor?? Would Harry have to jump in and help??




Although if all the rumours were true that might screw up the royal bloodline more than ever.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi ladies

I'm no royalist and I don't like to be a spoilsport, but I think some of the comments and speculation on this thread are a bit insensitive, especially if they are indeed having problems ttc.  We all know how hard it is to have IF problems and if they are in the same boat I'm sure they are having a hard time too, just like any other couple with IF problems.. Who knows, they might even be visiting sites like this for info and support and seeing this kind of stuff instead.  Sorry to be a misery but I think it's worth saying.   

Ellie


----------



## butterfeena (Feb 23, 2012)

Ellie.st I think maybe you're missing the point, I think its exactly what we're saying that we feel sorry that everyone is watching Kate's stomach constantly. We've all felt the unwanted glare of that I'm sure.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Butterfeena

Yes, I appreciate that we all know about the unwanted glare and attention and I'm not missing the points people have been making about that in this thread.  But speculating as to whose "fault" it might be, what tests they might have had, who else in the family might have had IVF, and suggesting that Harry would be keen to help out is not that sensitive.  I'm really not trying to be a spoilsport but just because they are in the public eye doesn't mean that they don't have feelings like the rest of us.  I would be mortified and really upset if I was the subject of these kind of comments and speculation.  I appreciate that some remarks have been made in fun, but I think it is important not to fall into the trap of insensitivity - we've probably all been on the receiving end of that in the past at some point and we know what it's like. What is great about FF is that people are so supportive and sensitive, and I think it's a bit of a shame that this couple are being treated differently. Just my opinion, and I really and truly don't mean or want to cause any offence so I'll not say any more....

Ellie


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Unfortunately, to ask out members not to discuss people in the public eye would be nigh on impossible. That is going to include some light hearted discussion and some speculation I'm afraid so it's really down to the reader to select what they want to read or not. As always, if there were anything that we thought were outwardly offensive or upsetting it will be removed. If you find specific posts offensive please hit the report to moderator button and we will look at it.  

Caz


----------

